

Austin's $10BN fantasy Subway System (2011) - sethito
http://kut.org/post/why-cant-austin-have-elaborate-subway-system

======
sethito
To be honest, I think the $10BN figure is a number that was pulled out of thin
air. Project connect is estimated at around $1.4BN and covers a lot of the
same area, just above ground.

